# How long for AF after no ET?



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I was wondering for those of you who had no ET for one reason or other,  how many days after EC did your period arrive?  I had EC on Fri 16th Jan and I am getting dark brown discharge today (sorry for the TMI) like AF is going to start. I am paranoid this is too early after EC and even if I did have ET my body wouldn't like it! I do have cramps and feel quite hot today like AF is on its way. I was on a SP and my day 1 of this cycle was 3rd Jan.  I never usually have a short luteal phase and I normally get at least 2 weeks after ovulation.  Any advice would be great! 

Thanks for reading xxxx


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Meant to also add that I was only on progesterone pessaries for 1 day and told to stop them after failed fertilisation.  Would this cause me to start AF earlier than norm? It's still not in full flow yet so not sure if it's just spotting or not. Any help would be great as not sure not to expect xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't have personal experience to share, but it makes sense that it could be early

I have read that when you have EC instead of natural ovulation,  as the ovaries are aspirated, there is no rupture of the ovaries so no corpus luteum is formed (which creates progesterone) - this is why we have progesterone supplements. It is the lack of progesterone which causes AF in a normal cycle (when the  corpus luteum decays) so an early AF I think is very possible

I hope someone with  experience will give some advice

Sorry you didn't get to ET

Angelica
x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

How Anjeclica explained it is how it was explained to me.

A cycle using stims is medically controlled and not like a natural cycle so you won't ovulate in the same way, and your hormones won't do what they would normally do. Without progesterone I would expect bleeding to start reasonably soon after EC because you won't have a leutal phase. Or alternatively take a while because your body doesn't know where it's at and things can get a little confused for a short while.

Really don't worry honey, good luck for next time xxx


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks very much both for putting my mind at ease! Makes total sense!

Thanks again

xx


----------

